# Catesby encore une fois



## Infraredd (Nov 15, 2014)

This place has changed a lot in the time since I injured my self in it. The trees and vegetation have gone from the south end and the place has had it'd drains fixed so it's not flooded the north end. First time I've ever explored with other people - didn't realise how slow I was - just as well I didn't get into swapping cameras & lenses......... Thanks to Wombat, JuJu & Pigdog for waiting!
Pics


Reflections by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pus by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pit by Infraredd, on Flickr


Culvert by Infraredd, on Flickr


Fall by Infraredd, on Flickr


Crusties by Infraredd, on Flickr


Gunk by Infraredd, on Flickr

My personal favorite


Font by Infraredd, on Flickr


Sludge me a river by Infraredd, on Flickr

Sealed ventilation shaft


Tunnel by Infraredd, on Flickr


Wire 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Water falling by Infraredd, on Flickr


North Gate by Infraredd, on Flickr

That's all for now.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like this, I need more underground explores. Thanks again for the fisheye tips on FlickR


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 16, 2014)

What amazing colours!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 16, 2014)

Lovely stuff mate, the colours in there were gobsmacking
Still sorting through my photos

Good to meet you at last. 
Big thanks for showing me your light painting & wire wool spinning box of tricks!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2014)

Definitely worth the time, fantastic photos mate. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool set of photos, Did it smell?

What happened when you got injured? Not sure I'd want to be rolling around in there!

What lens did you use?

Cheers for sharing


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 16, 2014)

kevdyas said:


> Cool set of photos, Did it smell?
> 
> What happened when you got injured? Not sure I'd want to be rolling around in there!
> 
> ...



It doesn't smell cause there is no fecal or necrotic material in there.
I cut my finger & damaged the tendon - made a tourniquet out of my t shirt ('cause it wouldn't stop bleeding) & got out as fast as poss leaving a trail of mobile phone , batteries and flash gun in my wake which were all found by Mr Wombat and KM Punk. Went to A&E got bandaged up and went back for my crap & it had been safely retrieved by KM Punk who sent it to me via the Post. All I found was a torch with flat batteries lost by Wombat!
And it's an 8mm Samyang


----------



## HughieD (Nov 16, 2014)

Sensationally good photography...


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 17, 2014)

Infraredd said:


> It doesn't smell cause there is no fecal or necrotic material in there.


Looks worse than it is then  



Infraredd said:


> I cut my finger & damaged the tendon - made a tourniquet out of my t shirt ('cause it wouldn't stop bleeding) & got out as fast as poss leaving a trail of mobile phone , batteries and flash gun in my wake which were all found by Mr Wombat and KM Punk. Went to A&E got bandaged up and went back for my crap & it had been safely retrieved by KM Punk who sent it to me via the Post. All I found was a torch with flat batteries lost by Wombat!


Lucky escape and lucky you got your things back


----------



## alex76 (Nov 17, 2014)

great shots when we went we had to lay in the stream and drag our selfs in got soaked for the day but well worth it


----------

